# Picture Thread



## WhyNot

Is it not about time for another one? Yes? Beans and tractors and etc is fine but let's see if we can crash this joint again with a huge pic thread. lol I wanna see everyone again!


----------



## SimplerTimez

You don't want to see me tonight. I had the day from beyond hades. Just got home from work. I have furrows in my browline tonight. Maybe later in the weekend 

~ST


----------



## WhyNot

Oh contraire. I would like to see everyone all of the time LOL But yes...wait until you are luxuriating on day two of two days off...all relaxed and happy...those are the best ones.


----------



## nehimama




----------



## Laura

Only known internet pics of me are on the Calendar Men thread. I'm sure there's glamour pics of me somewhere, but nobody's sharing.


----------



## cindilu

Not sure if this will work...


----------



## wyld thang

ok, two birds with one stone. Here are a couple of shots from Vegas. I have a great photographer who is prettier than I am. The first one is at the Rio, we're going up to the Voodoo Lounge on the rooftop. The second is at Hooters, which I stumped the waitress--she said they had any beer I could possibly want, and I said what about a hefeweizen. She said no stuff like Bud, so I got a Corona haha. I mean switch that around.


----------



## cindilu

Ya should be changing your name to one hawt looking mama.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Love those shoes in the first pic and the gauntlets in the second Wyld  

There's never anyone around me to take photos, and I'm tired of the silly ones that are self-taken. I tried to talk the pup into it, but he thought perhaps the cell phone was a new chew toy, so no luck there.

Nehi, cool sign 

Good to 'see' everyone again.

~ST


----------



## wyld thang

Thank you guys! I got a lot of crap for those pix from some people that I didn't expect. A big thank you to everyone who lets people be themselves. This world would really suck otherwise!

Cindi I still daydream about your turquoise eyelashes. You were so gorgeous that day, like an angel. I'm so glad you did that!!! You have such a kind heart Cyn, it really shows!


----------



## Big country




----------



## Big country




----------



## Big country




----------



## rkintn

wyld thang said:


> Thank you guys! I got a lot of crap for those pix from some people that I didn't expect. A big thank you to everyone who lets people be themselves. This world would really suck otherwise!
> 
> Cindi I still daydream about your turquoise eyelashes. You were so gorgeous that day, like an angel. I'm so glad you did that!!! You have such a kind heart Cyn, it really shows!


Grrrlllll...haters gonna hate! You look fabulous and don't let anyone tell you otherwise! What a set of stems you have on you!


----------



## WhyNot

Lookin' good ladies, love the sign Nehi! I see we have one brave man so far :happy2:


----------



## Zorro_Bones

Me a couple years back, around 2010.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Well, it took more than a weekend but, at your request WhyNot...

Serious.

View attachment 12912


And not so serious, lol!

View attachment 12911


This thread kinda died, hope everyone else will join in again.:bandwagon:

~ST


----------



## nehimama

Gettin' ready for a spin on the motorcycle with a new friend!
View attachment 12913


View attachment 12914


It was an absolutely perfect day; sunshine, blue sky, mellow temps, a relaxing day, workin' on a budding friendship. But it was no work at all! Just fun!


----------



## willow_girl

Wyld Thang, you are rocking those stockings! ound:

Lookin' good everybody! :thumb:


----------



## FarmboyBill

Heres mine, I hope. Nope. OK. I went to Attachments. I went to my pics and picked out the ones i wanted to project. They got onto the bars beside brouse. Then I hit the send attachments. Nothing happened. WHY??


----------



## FarmboyBill

New Years Pics


----------



## COSunflower

Fun photos FBB!!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

You reallly do dress up for every occasion, don't ya FBB? LOL!

~ST


----------



## Laura

That's me second from the left after a morning of wind, rain and fire.


----------



## FarmboyBill

ST I dress down when I go to bed lol


----------



## frogmammy

SimplerTimez said:


> You reallly do dress up for every occasion, don't ya FBB? LOL!
> 
> ~ST


:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:

Mon


----------



## nehimama

SimplerTimez said:


> You reallly do dress up for every occasion, don't ya FBB? LOL!
> 
> ~ST


LOL! He's among friends & must feel comf'table with us.


----------



## Guest

That gives the expression, " Blow it out your ear" a graphic reference


----------



## FarmboyBill

I AM among friends ( I hope).
Lesley, I thought of that when I took the pics LOL. 
ST, I don't dress up when having sex lol OR sleeping, AND at this age, A good nights sleep is gonna be better than any sex I could have with any woman in my age bracket lol.


----------



## WhyNot

SimplerTimez said:


> Well, it took more than a weekend but, at your request WhyNot...


YaY! You look great!

And Bill.....billl......what is there to say lol Little horny on new year's? hahahahaha!:heh:

My photo shoots start in the middle of Aug. thought it was going to be this month but I was confused about the project, it's much bigger than I realized. Anywhoo..found out that not all photos will be used so that means once they make the selections I get to keep the "culls" and can show them anywhere without copyright infringement. yay! It's so fun right now. We are going to be putting on a belly dancing show as well, so practice for that starts soon.


----------



## FarmboyBill

LOL lol. I thought of the horny idea too when I took the pics. I had the idea of putting the horn in front down low narrow end out, and making mention about being horny, but the nice me passed up on that idea. It was hard, but I did it lol.

In the SCA Ive seen middle age belly dancers, and older. Some of them should definatly NOT be doing that.


----------



## FarmboyBill

BUTT Then, I was in a belly dancing contest when I was in my early 50s


----------



## WhyNot

Some may say the same thing of me about the belly dancing but...it's on my "before 40" list and I have the opportunity so...WhyNot?  I used to belly dance when I was a teen...looking forward to getting back into it. I do three mornings at the gym but the rehearsals are much more fun than being on an elliptical for a half hour lol.

If you decide to belly dance again Bill, let me know, I'm going to need to be there to take pics


----------



## shanzone2001

I am always the one taking pictures but tonight my dear friend from college came over and we had our picture taken together. She is the gorgeous one holding Emmy and I am the one on the right with horse poop and hay on my clothes!!! Lol


----------



## shanzone2001

What the heck? Why is my picture so HUGE???


----------



## tambo

Why are you on your side?


----------



## shanzone2001

I have NO clue! The picture I chose was normal side and not sideways!!! You know I am techno challenged so you shouldn't be suprised!


----------



## Terri in WV

Shan's just taking the time to make sure we turn our pc's and get the keyboard cleaned out. 

Emmy's getting sooo big!


----------



## shanzone2001

She sure is growing up....isn't she simply adorable!!!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill

I have to say, I don't think haypoop could adorn anyone else the way you carry it lol.


----------



## shanzone2001

Awwww, thanks, Bill. (l think!) =)


----------



## shanzone2001

Where are the pictures??? I showed you mine, show us yours!!! =)


----------



## Cornhusker

shanzone2001 said:


> Where are the pictures??? I showed you mine, show us yours!!! =)


I'll wait until someone uglier than me puts one up :ashamed:


----------



## Laura

Cornhusker said:


> I'll wait until someone uglier than me puts one up :ashamed:


 You've been posting long enough to show us your handsome brain, beautiful heart and great smile. Now give us the pic, Bashful.


----------



## mickm

Cornhusker said:


> I'll wait until someone uglier than me puts one up :ashamed:


Well i would, but when i push button "upload from my computer" nothing happens.

It worked st one time.

Anyone?


----------



## Laura

You ain't ugly either, Mick. We've seen your smile.


----------



## mickm

Laura, you need to get out of the woods!

Everyone is startin to look good to ya!

But thanks


----------



## swamp man

I have no idea how to do this from my phone.


----------



## swamp man

Hopefully, this is a pic of me and Kano. If it's a picture of anything else, I'm blamin' hackers.


----------



## Laura

Mick, I was in town Monday. I've been working real hard not to use the word, "A-Hole" ever since. I like my Hayseeds, Quillbillies, Indians and wild fishermen.


----------



## mickm

I used to be able to hit the "manage attatchments" button, then "upload images", but i cant anymore.

I got a new pos phone, do its probably something on my end.


----------



## swamp man

Ha!.....I forgot about that. Tee-hee.
So, I got a late phone call last summer from Krystal or Christie or whatever the name is. She claimed to have dialed the wrong number, and feeling kinda' drunk and flirty, we talked for a bit and I rolled the dice with "Naw, baby you just dialed the RIGHT number on accident", being one of the cheesiest pickup lines to ever actually work. We agreed to meet for margaritas the next day, and I figured that if she turned out to be charismatically disadvantaged, I'd just drive away real fast.


----------



## foaly

Here's an example of some strong DNA passing through the generations. Me and my two wonderful sons!

View attachment 13149


----------



## Cornhusker

Laura said:


> You've been posting long enough to show us your handsome brain, beautiful heart and great smile. Now give us the pic, Bashful.


Gosh, that's the sweetest thing anybody has said to me on a long time


----------



## FarmboyBill

Gorsh, thet thars za sweetest thang been said ta me, since Pershing was a Pvt. lol.


----------



## swamp man

WhyNot said:


> YaY! You look great!
> 
> And Bill.....billl......what is there to say lol Little horny on new year's? hahahahaha!:heh:
> 
> My photo shoots start in the middle of Aug. thought it was going to be this month but I was confused about the project, it's much bigger than I realized. Anywhoo..found out that not all photos will be used so that means once they make the selections I get to keep the "culls" and can show them anywhere without copyright infringement. yay! It's so fun right now. We are going to be putting on a belly dancing show as well, so practice for that starts soon.





shanzone2001 said:


> I am always the one taking pictures but tonight my dear friend from college came over and we had our picture taken together. She is the gorgeous one holding Emmy and I am the one on the right with horse poop and hay on my clothes!!! Lol



Too much hotness to be contained in one post. 
Y'all are gonna' burn the whole internet down.


----------



## shanzone2001

Hotness? If you think that grubby picture of me is hot then you are too easy to please!


----------



## swamp man

I like grubby.
Bring it, yo.


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel

Magi, good to see you here  I love the second photo, I don't think I've ever seen that one. I see other folk I recognize as well. Wonderful pictures everyone!


----------



## WhyNot

HI Jewel! Don't forget to show us your hotness too....would not be right to deprive these poor boys


----------



## cindilu

Here is my most recent picture taken a couple of weeks ago. I am with my cousin listening to music at the park. Mind you I am sweating in this big time so don't hang me okay...


----------



## Laura

Ladies don't sweat, you glow.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

shanzone2001 said:


> Hotness? If you think that grubby picture of me is hot then you are too easy to please!


Smoking' Hot


----------



## shanzone2001

JD....=)

You are too kind!


----------



## davel745

I cant seem to get a picture here


----------



## Fowler

Your local ST poo fairy....


----------



## billooo2

Let's see if I remember how to do this....???......taken 3 or 4 years ago....








[/URL]


----------



## Fowler

Where's the pic billootoodles? Laura...davebr745.....cornhusker


----------



## 3sunz

I usually just lurk in st. Thought I would post a pic and say hello. I am on the left with my beautiful niece at her mothers wedding last year


----------



## FarmboyBill

All lovely ladies I can see
all and way too young for me
But younger guys they should delight
and trouble their dreams and sleep at night


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel




----------



## sapphira

On a learning curve.


----------



## cindilu

Wow, there are some beautiful women in ST.


----------



## Breezy833

Well i haven't been on this forum long, but here is me and my boyfriend, best friend, rock


----------



## SilverFlame819

Nick's posts on here had me laughing my bitz-n-pieces off.


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel

not many postings since I posted a few years ago. I think I was 47 in that photo. Here's me at 51 













Sorry it's so big, I can't figure out how to make it smaller *-*


----------



## RideBarefoot

I need a new one with my horse, he's more photogenic than I am!


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel

Twila, don't I know you from Neil's old homestead forum? I'm Juli 

And I agree, my mare is an absolute beauty!


----------



## Sourdough

"That is what I tell all the ladies".............:banana:




crowweaver said:


> Sorry it's so big, I can't figure out how to make it smaller *-*


----------



## RideBarefoot

crowweaver said:


> Twila, don't I know you from Neil's old homestead forum? I'm Juli
> 
> And I agree, my mare is an absolute beauty!


Yep, it's me! I thought the name and face where familiar; you have so much knowledge that will be a huge blessing here! 

I left that one when Neil got ticked off and posted private messages- umm, no.

It's a good group- you'll like it, glad you landed here!

(and pics of mare please


----------



## FarmboyBill

Good gosh. The last posting on here is 08. I cant even get the pics to open. When I hit the (attached Posts), I get nothing.


----------



## tamarackreg

I've never posted a pic of myself (I don't have many of me) online but here it goes. 

From last fall.


----------



## sustainabilly

Nice view up on that hill, tamarackreg. What part of the country is that?


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel

RideBarefoot said:


> Yep, it's me! I thought the name and face where familiar; you have so much knowledge that will be a huge blessing here!
> 
> I left that one when Neil got ticked off and posted private messages- umm, no.
> 
> It's a good group- you'll like it, glad you landed here!
> 
> (and pics of mare please



Yea, Neil went kind of crazy and just deleted the whole group. 

I've been on this one for several years but haven't posted much. It looks like a good group though!

Anyway, glad to see you here! I'll post mare pictures soon and you post some of your boys too.


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel

FarmboyBill said:


> Good gosh. The last posting on here is 08. I cant even get the pics to open. When I hit the (attached Posts), I get nothing.


You might be looking on the wrong side. I do that a lot. The date on the right side is the date the person joined. The date on the left side is when they posted.


----------



## tamarackreg

sustainabilly said:


> Nice view up on that hill, tamarackreg. What part of the country is that?


Thanks, it was in Michigan just south of the tip of the mitt - Pidgeon River Country State Forest.


----------



## SilverFlame819

RideBarefoot said:


> Yep, it's me! I thought the name and face where familiar; you have so much knowledge that will be a huge blessing here!
> 
> I left that one when Neil got ticked off and posted private messages- umm, no.
> 
> It's a good group- you'll like it, glad you landed here!
> 
> (and pics of mare please


Well, everyone left when he closed the forum.  lol


----------

